

200 requests/s with Ruby on Rails 4 on a 5$ / month server - muellerwolfram
http://blog.wiemann.name/rails-server

======
praseodym
200 req/s is not that high and Ruby servers have a bad track record in general
-- Puma's README
([https://github.com/puma/puma#readme](https://github.com/puma/puma#readme))
also mentions that the Global Interpreter Lock on the Ruby MRI is terrible for
performance.

Then again, it would be nice to see a proper benchmark of Puma against other
servers. Something in the lines of
[https://github.com/Versal/scamper#readme](https://github.com/Versal/scamper#readme)
would be great (note that the top frameworks do 60k req/s, albeit on a very
beefy box).

